# أساطير حول فوائد العنب الأحمر ..في إطالة العمر واسباب تساقط الشعر



## اني بل (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*الهرمونات والأدوية والضغوط النفسية وراء تساقط الشعر* 








ينمو الشعر يوميا بطول يتراوح بين 0,2 الى 0,5 مم، مما يعني أنه ينمو خلال العام الواحد نحو 15 إلى 17 سنتم. غير أنه يتساقط في الوقت نفسه بشكل اعتيادي عند المواليد الجدد وبشكل نسبي عند الشباب أثناء فترة المراهقة، وأيضا لدى تقدم العمر. أما في حال عدم الانتماء الى هذه التصنيفات مع الإحساس بان الشعر يتساقط، فالمطلوب البحث عن السبب.
أسباب سقوط الشعر عديدة منها صحية ومنها نفسية، وأحيانا يعود الأمر إلى ربط النساء المتكرر لشعورهن، إضافة إلى التغيرات الهرمونية التي تحدث لديهن، لاسيما خلال فترة انقطاع الطمث حيث ينخفض مستوى مادة الايستروجين. 

اما ما يساعد في التخفيف من ذلك فهو تغيير أسلوب الحياة ونوعية الطعام وتناول مختلف أنواع الغذاء التكميلي.
*عملية طبيعية*
سقوط الشعر عملية طبيعية لانه يتبدل خلال العمر، وتتصف هذه العملية بالديناميكية والاستمرارية، وتبدأ بمرحلة الجنين حيث تنمو مختلف انواع الشعر لفترة من الزمن وتتساقط، ثم يجري التعويض عنها بجيل اخر. ويتبدل الشعر بشكل كامل عمليا خلال اربعة إلى ستة أعوام.
والشعر الذي يسقط، مثله مثل الرموش، يعود الى النمو من جديد، غير أنه من المهم بمكان ان تظل بصيلات في اماكنها حتى ينمو الشعر من جديد.
ويعتبر سقوط الشعر مبالغا فيه عندما تسقط 100 شعرة في اليوم، لكن ليس من المهم احصاء عدد الشعرات التي تسقط، انما يكفي الشعور بان هناك تزايدا غير اعتيادي في سقوط الشعر اثناء التمشيط او صباحا على المخدة وبشكل متكرر، حتى يجري البحث عن مساعدة طبية.
*تأثير الولادة*
يسقط شعر النساء في أغلب الأحيان خلال الاشهر الستة الاولى التي تعقب الولادة، اما سبب ذلك فهو ان مادة الايستروجين تعود الى مستواها الطبيعي من جديد، وتحدث عملية تسارع في انتقال الشعر من مرحلة النمو الى مرحلة الهدوء، الامر الذي يرتبط بسقوطه. لهذا تنصح النساء بان يعمدن بعد الولادة الى تنويع طعامهن والاكثار من تناول السمك والفواكه، والحرص بالطبع على توفير الكمية الكافية من الفيتامينات والمواد المعدنية، كما يؤدي تناول الطعام الغني والصحي الى تعزيز عملية تجديد الشعر. 
*أداء الغدة الدرقية*
ويؤثر في عملية تساقط الشعر ايضا اداء الغدة الدرقية، ففي حال ارتفاع ادائها لا يتساقط الشعر فقط، انما يصبح ضعيفا وناعما، لذلك فان معالجة وضع الغدة يؤدي الى توقف سقوط الشعر.
ويسقط الشعر ايضا نتيجة التعرض لمرض معدٍ يترافق مع درجات حرارة عالية، حيث يبدأ الشعر بالسقوط بعد شهرين او ثلاثة من الانتهاء من المرض، ثم يعود إلى وضعه الطبيعي. كما يؤثر على وضع الشعر استخدام بعض الأدوية مثل العقاقير التي تستخدم لعلاج السرطان أو لتمييع الدم أو لعلاج الملاريا، أو نتيجة لزيادة كمية فيتامين A 
ويحدث سقوط الشعر احيانا لاسباب بسيطة مثل طريقة تصفيف الشعر والإكثار من وضع غطاء على الرأس، الامر الذي يدركه جيدا الطباخون والممرضات وعناصر القوات المسلحة الذين يضعون الخوذات.
كما تلعب الضغوط النفسية دورا أيضا في هذا الأمر، مثل الطلاق او حدوث مرض في العائلة أو أسباب أخرى.
*ضرر الأصباغ*
ويمكن إلحاق الضرر بالطبقة العليا من الشعر من خلال تسريحه بقوة او تنشيفه بشكل مكثف وعنيف، كما ان بعض الوسائل التجميلية مثل استخدام الأصباغ الكيماوية يمكن أن تؤدي إلى الاضرار ببنيته. ويظهر الضرر على الشعر من خلال فقدان لمعانه وانكساره بشكل غير اعتيادي. 
أما أكثر أشكال سقوط الشعر فتتم بسبب التعرض لما يسمى بالثعلبة الحمراء المرتبطة بوجود هرمون التستوسيترون، لا سيما لدى الرجال.
*طعام منوع 
*من الأهمية بمكان للمحافظة على شعر جيد تناول طعام منوع وغني، لذلك يجب التركيز خلال البحث عن اسباب سقوط الشعر على نوعية الطعام الذي يجري تناوله ومدى توافر التوازن الغذائي فيه، وفيما إذا كان هناك نقص في مادة الحديد الذي يظهر عادة عند النباتيين.
ويتعيَّن ان يتضمن الغذاء الحديد والفوسفور والزنك والسيلينيوم، أما في حال تساقط الشعر بشكل كبير، فيجب اخذ الحمض الاميني الذي يحتوي على الكبريت في حين يتعيَّن اخذ كميات كافية من الفيتامينات والبروتينات في حال نمو الشعر بشكل قليل.
*أسباب زيادة  تساقط الشعر*
• تغيرات هرمونية لا سيما في مرحلة الحمل وبعد الولادة وخلال مرحلة انقطاع الطمث.
• مشاكل في اداء الغدة الدرقية. 
• الضغوط النفسية. 
• التعرض لمرض معدٍ. 
• ارتداء القبعات والخوذات لفترة طويلة. 
• جدل الشعر والإكثار من تشكيل العقد وتكرار حمل العصبات ولاقطات الشعر. 
• صبغ الشعر بشكل غير حساس وأسلوب تصفيفه وتجديله. 
• أسلوب الحياة.
• نوعية الغذاء والتدخين. 
• التعرض للشمس الاصطناعية. 
• استخدام بعض الادوية. 
• الحمية العنيفة. 


*أساطير حول فوائد العنب الأحمر .. في إطالة العمر*
*وقاية شراب العنب الأحمر للقلب والشرايين لم تثبت حتى الآن*
 

كمبردج (ولاية ماساتشوستس الأميركية): «الشرق الأوسط»* 
الوعود التي قدمت حول فوائد شراب العنب الأحمر لا تزال غير مؤكدة، فيما يخص الإنسان.
لم تحدث أي مادة ضجة كبيرة وتضخيما هائلا لها مثلما أحدث أحد الجزيئات الكيميائية، وهو جزيء «ريسفيراتول» resveratrol الذي عثر عليه في شراب العنب (النبيذ) الأحمر، الذي افترضت بعض الأبحاث أنه مفيد للقلب والأوعية الدموية.
* *ترويج وتجارة* 
* وقد أظهرت أبحاث أجريت في بدايات العقد الأول من هذا القرن أن «الريسفيراتول» أدى إلى إطالة أعمار الخميرة وأنواع حية أخرى بسيطة التركيب. ومنذ ذلك الحين أخذت تتوارد التقارير الإعلامية حول فوائد هذه المادة، وطالعتنا عناوين مثيرة مثل: «خذ ينبوع الشباب من زجاجة نبيذ»، أو «هل تريد إبطاء شيخوختك؟ تناول بعضا من حبوب النبيذ الأحمر»! وقد سارعت الشركات المنتجة للمكملات (حبوب الفيتامينات والمعادن وما شابه) إلى إنتاج حبوب من «الريسفيراتول» وخلاصات من النبيذ الأحمر ادعت أنها سوف تدرأ أمراض القلب والسرطان وتطيل الأعمار. وقد استجاب الأميركيون لهذه المزاعم بشراء حبوب كهذه بمبالغ وصلت إلى ملايين الدولارات! وإليكم ما نعرفه عن مادة «الريسفيراتول»، وإليكم أيضا الأسباب التي تدعونا إلى تجنب شراء المكملات الخاصة به.
* *افتراضات صحية* 
* ينتج الكثير من النباتات مادة «الريسفيراتول» لمكافحة البكتيريا والفطريات والميكروبات المعدية الأخرى، أو بهدف تمكينها من مقاومة ظروف الجفاف أو قلة الغذاء.
وقد عثر على «الريسفيراتول» في أنواع الأعناب الحمراء والليلكية، وفي عدد من أنواع الثمار العنبية وهي «بلوبيري» و«كرانبيري» و«مالبيري» و«لنغونبيري»، وفي الفول السوداني، والفستق. كما يوجد بغزارة في جذور نوع من الأعشاب الضارة knotweed اليابانية التي اجتاحت الولايات المتحدة ويصعب القضاء عليها.
وفي عام 1992 افترض باحثان في جامعة كورنيل أن «الريسفيراتول» ربما يكون مسؤولا عن توفير النبيذ الأحمر للفوائد الكثيرة للقلب والأوعية الدموية. ومنذ ذلك الحين أشارت مئات التقارير إلى أن «الريسفيراتول» ربما يقي من السرطان، ومن أمراض القلب، ومن العته الناجم عن تضييق الأوعية الدموية، ومن مرض الزهايمر، وأنه قد يطيل العمر. إلا أن الكيفية التي ينفذ فيها «الريسفيراتول» مهمته هذه لا تزال محاطة بالغموض. وأحد الاحتمالات أن «الريسفيراتول» يؤدي إلى تنشيط الجينات التي تنتج بروتينات «سيرتوين» sirtuins، وهي بروتينات عريقة في القدم توجد في الواقع لدى كل الأنواع الحية. ويؤدي تنشيط الجينات لتحفيز الجسم لمكافحة الأمراض وإطالة العمر.
وتفترض أبحاث أخرى أن «الريسفيراتول»:
* يعمل كمادة مضادة للأكسدة، ويعمل ضد تراكم الجذور الحرة الضارة، ويمنع حدوث أكسدة للكولسترول المنخفض الكثافة LDL الضار.
* يخفف الالتهابات، الأمر الذي قد يحمي الشرايين.
* يمنع الصفائح الدموية من التجمع مع بعضها، الأمر الذي يدرأ حدوث النوبة القلبية والسكتة الدماغية.
* يستفز الخلايا السرطانية ليقود إلى انتحارها فورا.
** حقائق الواقع المرير* 
* ومع وجود قائمة كهذه، فإنه من الصعب على الإنسان أن ينفي فوائد قنينة من «الريسفيراتول»! ولكن، إليكم الكثير من الأسباب التي تدعونا إلى عدم الانسياق وراء ذلك:
* المختبر الإنسان. أي أن نتائج البحث المختبري أمر لا يمكن اعتباره أمرا محققا فيما يخص الإنسان. وفي الواقع فإن كل نتائج الأبحاث الإيجابية حول «الريسفيراتول» جاءت من دراسات أجريت في المختبرات على مجموعات من الخلايا المستنبتة من الخميرة، الدودة الدائرية، ذبابة الفاكهة، وأنواع من السمك الصغير القصير العمر، وكذلك على الفئران.
أما الدراسات القليلة التي أجريت على الإنسان فقد دققت فقط في علامات وسيطة محددة مثل مستوى المواد المضادة للأكسدة، تغيرات معدل نبضات القلب، تدفق الدم نحو المخ، ومقادير بروتينات السرطان. ولم تقم أي من تلك الدراسات بدراسة الصحة على المدى الطويل، أو نجاة الإنسان وديمومته.
* *آثار جانبية* 
* آثار جانبية غير معروفة. يؤثر «الريسفيراتول» على الكثير من الأنسجة المختلفة للجسم. وهو قريب إلى الإستروجين من الناحية الكيميائية، وفي بعض الأحيان فإنه يقوم بتعزيز نشاط الإستروجين، بينما يقوم في أحيان أخرى بمنع تأثيره. وحتى الحين الذي يتم فيه التعرف أكثر على «الريسفيراتول» والإستروجين، فإن على النساء اللواتي يعانين من سرطانات الثدي، المبيض، الرحم وغيرها من الأمراض التي تكون فيها الأنسجة حساسة للإستروجين، الابتعاد عن «الريسفيراتول» وكذلك النساء اللواتي يرغبن في الإنجاب أو اللواتي يتناولن حبوب منع الحمل.
ولأنه يقلل من تلاصق الصفائح الدموية، فإن «الريسفيراتول» بمقدوره زيادة خطر النزف الدموي لدى الأشخاص الذين يتناولون أدوية «وارفرين» (كاومادين)، «كاوبيدوغريل» (بلافيكس)، الإسبرين، إيبوبروفين، أو أي دواء من الأدوية غير الستيرويدية المضادة للالتهاب.
و«الريسفيراتول» مثل ثمرة الغريبفروت يثبط إنزيما رئيسيا يسمى «سيتوكروم بي - 450 3 إيه 4» cytochrome P - 450 3A4، ولذا فإن كميات كبيرة من «الريسفيراتول» قد تزيد من الآثار الجانبية لأنواع من أدوية الستاتين وعقاقير أخرى.
وأخيرا فإن التجارب الإكلينيكية على عقاقير مضادة للسرطان تم تطويرها على أشكال من «الريسفيراتول»، تم إيقافها بشكل مبكر عندما لاحظ فريق السلامة المشرف عليها حصول أضرار أكثر من المعتاد على الكلى.
* *حذار من الشراء* 
* حذار من الشراء فإن المكملات مثل تلك الحاوية على «الريسفيراتول» لا تخضع إلى القواعد والضوابط التي تضعها وكالة الغذاء والدواء الأميركية FDA التي تراقب إنتاج وتسويق الأدوية والعقاقير المبيعة بوصفة طبية، ولذا فإنك لا تعرف ماذا تشتري؟! كما أشارت مراجعة أجراها مختبر المستهلك ConsumerLab، وهو منظمة مستقلة، لوجود فروق كثيرة في الأسعار بين ماركة وأخرى، إذ يبلغ ثمن إحداها 20 سنتا لكل 100 ملليغرام من «الريسفيراتول»، بينما يصل إلى 45 سنتا للمقدار نفسه في ماركة أخرى

http://www.nobles-news.com


----------



## فتون (27 نوفمبر 2010)

مجهود روووووووووعة
ربنا يبارك فيكي


----------



## النهيسى (28 نوفمبر 2010)

شكراا
مجهود جميل
سلام المسيح


----------



## اني بل (28 نوفمبر 2010)

فتون قال:


> مجهود روووووووووعة
> ربنا يبارك فيكي


 
ميرسي للمرور


----------



## اني بل (28 نوفمبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> شكراا
> مجهود جميل
> سلام المسيح


 
وسلامه معك


----------

